# alkonyipar



## Freca

Egy gazdaságfejlesztési szakszövegben az a szó szerepel, hogy alkonyipar.
Kisakkoztam, hogy ez gazdag nyugdíjasok odaköltöztetését és a kiszolgálásukból való megélést kívánja jelenteni.
Na de hogyan lehet angolra fordítani?
Főleg hogy meg is értsék?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Freca,
Szerintem valószínű, hogy nehéz lenne egy szavas fordítást találni, ezért lehet, hogy érdemes lenne megpróbálni egy példamondatban inkább.

Ezen kívül továbbra is azt gondolom, hogy lehet, hogy angolul több ötletet kapnánk, szóval összefoglalom:

So it is about a whole "industry" developed to fulfill the special needs of the old (from creating a special area for them in towns to establishing + running services they may need there). 

The word by word translation would be _twilight industry_ but I have the impression that it wouldn't have the right connotation.


----------



## jazyk

Sziasztok.

Megtaláltam old age industry. Remélem, hogy ez segít.


----------



## Zsanna

(Szinte) Mindig a legegyszerűbb megoldás a legjobb!


----------



## Freca

Azért nem annyira jó az old age industry, mert nem tartalmazza sem az odatelepedést, sem a szervezők proaktív célirányosságát.
Tehát ez nem egyszerűen a rászorulók - jelen esetben az idősek - valami szociális segítése, illetve rétegigényének a kielégítése, hanem olyasmi, amit pl. Floridában csinálnak. Ez egy gazdagokat célzó dolog.


----------



## Zsanna

Freca said:


> Azért nem annyira jó az old age industry, mert nem tartalmazza sem az odatelepedést, sem a szervezők proaktív célirányosságát.


Hát, mindent nem tartalmazhat egyetlen kifejezés..., bár szerintem az említetteket éppen tartalmazza.


Freca said:


> Tehát ez nem egyszerűen a rászorulók - jelen esetben az idősek - valami szociális segítése, illetve rétegigényének a kielégítése, hanem olyasmi, amit pl. Floridában csinálnak. Ez egy gazdagokat célzó dolog.


Ez az, amit egy eredeti beszélő jobban meg tudna ítélni...


----------



## Ateesh6800

*Retirement industry?* De nezd meg a neten, hogy mi jon be ra, es egybeesik-e a szoveged tartalmaval, temajaval.


----------



## Freca

Az első mozdulatom az volt, hogy megnéztem a neten.

Nem biztos hogy az eredeti beszélő ítéli meg jobban, mert nem biztos, hogy értik, miről van szó.


----------



## Zsanna

Freca said:


> Nem biztos hogy az eredeti beszélő ítéli meg jobban, mert nem biztos, hogy értik, miről van szó.


Szerintem maga a jelenség biztos, hogy nem magyar találmány, tehát valamennyire bízhatunk abban, hogy egy eredeti beszélő tudja, hogy a saját nyelvén az ilyet (v. ilyesmit) hogy fejezik ki.

Lehet, hogy az, amit a kifejezés ténylegesen takar, tartalmában jelentősen különbözik a két nyelven, ekkor kifejezetten vigyázni kell arra, hogy vélétlenül se azt a kifejezést használd, amit egy eredeti beszélő standard kifejezésnek ismer. 
Viszont, ha van leírás arról, hogy maga a fogalom mit takar, akkor meg bármilyen körülíró szó használható rá (úgyis érthető lesz, ha végigolvassák).

Azt nehéz eldönteni igazán, hogy mennyire különbözik a magyar és az angol fogalom egymástól, illetve, hogy ez mekkora szabadságot vagy kötöttséget ad a fordításhoz. (Gyakran lebecsüljük az eredeti beszélők fantáziáját arra vonatkozóan, hogy miből mit értenek meg. Tapasztalatom szerint sokkal többet megértenek fordítási botladozásainkból, mint gondolnánk. A meglepetések akkor jönnek, amikor azt hinnénk, hogy valami teljesen érthetőt írtunk le, de az teljesen süket fülekre, értetlenségre talál.)


----------



## Freca

Itt konkrétan az volt a bukfenc, hogy a nagy nullát akarták feltupírozni politikai okokból, és ehhez mindenféle szómágiát és nyelvi fellengzést izzadtak ki magukból.

Jelentkezzen köztetek az a magyar, aki előtte hallotta már az "alkonyipar" szót.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Megjegyzem, először azt hittem, hogy a Twilight-os bögrékről és kispárnákról van szó. 

*A.*


----------



## Freca

Van egy paradoxon.
A fordítástól elvárják, hogy világos legyen.
Másrészt előfordul, hogy az eredeti szöveg szándékosan ködösítő.
Ez az alkonyipar is ilyesmi.
A magyarok nagy része sem érti elsőre. De jól hangzik.


----------



## Zsanna

Érteni tényleg nem lehet. 
Az _alkony_ miatt én inkább valami félig illegális dologra tippeltem volna... 

Egyébként a ködösítés önmagában nem magyar találmány, és nem szabad azt gondolni, hogy bármilyen javasolt angol szó nem foglalhatna magába hasonló mellékzöngét vagy ne értne meg egy eredeti beszélő a sorok között olvasva egy ilyen jellegű szerzői igyekezetet.


----------

